

Destroy Your Phones - lacero
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28264446

======
mooism2
They only tested Android phones.

[http://blog.avast.com/2014/07/08/tens-of-thousands-of-
americ...](http://blog.avast.com/2014/07/08/tens-of-thousands-of-americans-
sell-themselves-online-every-day/)

